# Dá um tempo



## terredepomme

> Dá um tempo


Context: A man flirts to a girl, and she, uninterested, responds as such.
My try: Give me a break.


----------



## GamblingCamel

> Dar um tempo (Aulete)
> 1 Bras. Interromper por algum tempo o que se está fazendo (esp. namoro, relação pessoal)
> 2 Esperar durante algum tempo


To take a break. To take a pause.
Eu tenho que dar um tempo.



> Give me a break (usually spoken, generally sarcasatic)
> It is difficult to believe a statement is true.
> "You're going to run in the October marathon? Give me a break!"



In your example, sarcasm (give me a break!) would make sense. Please wait for confirmation from a PT speaker that "dar um tempo" can be used that way.

TERRE, I'm curious. Are you translating a Brazilian PT comic book directly into EN or into Korean, using EN as a translation bridge?


----------



## terredepomme

> TERRE, I'm curious. Are you translating a Brazilian PT comic book directly into EN or into Korean, using EN as a translation bridge?


It's a translation into Korean but I'm not quite using English as a bridge, just asking questions in English whenever I'm stuck(admittedly, quite a lot) because very few resources of the Portuguese language are available in Korean, let alone a forum where I can ask questions. And it's not a formal or paid translation, just an amateur work.


----------



## Carfer

The context being Brazilian (if it were Portuguese, she would have said _'Dá-me algum tempo'_) I can't be 100% sure, but I think she means she can not accept his proposition for the time being, but, given some time, maybe she will take an interest in him.


----------



## terredepomme

> she can not accept his proposition for the time being, but, given some time, maybe she will take an interest in him.



So something like "maybe later?"


----------



## Dona Chicória

Hi,

Sorry guys,in Brazil this is a more or less nice way of asking someone to leave somebody else alone. She is not interested at all.

It may also be used to dismiss any kind of criticism.


----------



## terredepomme

> in Brazil this is a more or less nice way of asking someone to leave somebody else alone.



So it means "não enche?"


----------



## Dona Chicória

Yes, but not so blunt.


----------



## terredepomme

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> The context being Brazilian (if it were Portuguese, she would have said _'Dá-me algum tempo'_) I can't be 100% sure, but I think she means she can not accept his proposition for the time being, but, given some time, maybe she will take an interest in him.


I agree with D. Chicória. In Brazil, if the girl needed time ti think, she would say (or ask) '_Me dá um tempo (pra pensar)?_' instead.


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> I agree with D. Chicória. In Brazil, if the girl needed time ti think, she would say (or ask) '_Me dá um tempo (pra pensar)?_' instead.


 
Isso é muito curioso, porque, na minha mente de português, eu interpretaria _'Dá um tempo'_ e _'Me dá um tempo'_ como querendo dizer exactamente o mesmo.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Audierunt said:


> I agree with D. Chicória. In Brazil, if the girl needed time ti think, she would say (or ask) '_Me dá um tempo (pra pensar)?_' instead.


Audie, what if the Brazilian girl is a comic book character? Do the same rules apply? 

_Love your little colloquial touches in EN !! Like "ti think"; Go girl !!_


----------



## englishmania

Por acaso interpretei _dá um tempo _como _leave me alone_, dado o contexto.

Depois, há outra expressão relacionada com namoros, que é "dar um tempo", que não sei se também se usa no Brasil. Significa interromper o relacionamento por (algum) tempo (indeterminado) para pensar, "respirar", ...


----------



## marta12

....e normalmente acabar...


----------



## GamblingCamel

englishmania said:


> Por acaso interpretei _dá um tempo _como _leave me alone_, dado o contexto.
> 
> Depois, há outra expressão relacionada com namoros, que é "dar um tempo", que não sei se também se usa no Brasil. Significa interromper o relacionamento por (algum) tempo (indeterminado) para pensar, "respirar", ...



I'll take a pass.

Let's take a breather.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Englsihmania:

Sim, se há um relacionamento, é possível que duas pessoas resolvam "dar um tempo", para avaliar seus sentimentos etc., caso em que a expressão é também usada,mas ao pé da letra.

Não é este o caso proposto por terredepomme , em que a moça está descartando o sujeito, com este comentário.


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Isso é muito curioso, porque, na minha mente de português, eu interpretaria _'Dá um tempo'_ e _'Me dá um tempo'_ como querendo dizer exactamente o mesmo.


Você não deixa de ter razão. A diferença está no tom. 
A primeira ('_Dá um tempo!_') eu escreveria com exclamação e um vocativozinho ('_Dá um tempo, cara/meu filho!_'). 
A segunda ('_Me dá um tempo (pra pensar)?_), pra transmitir a suavidade do tom empregado, penso que só fazendo-a em forma de pergunta.
Mas, de qualquer forma, o pronome '_me_' é essencial para diferenciar os dois sentidos. Não me pergunte por quê.


GamblingCamel said:


> Audie, what if the Brazilian girl is a comic book character? Do the same rules apply?
> 
> _Love your little colloquial touches in EN !! Like "ti think"; Go girl !!_


I don't know how to translate it, but I think '_Give me a break_' would be possible if the guy is known for flirting to every girl he sees. So no girl would believe his, say, proposals.

Colloquial? No, "left" touches: yawning, in my pajamas, a glass of milk in one hand, yawning again... :-D


----------



## uchi.m

terredepomme said:


> Context: A man flirts to a girl, and she, uninterested, responds as such.
> My try: Give me a break.


É isso mesmo: give me a break. 

P.S.: does the thumb-up gesture have a meaning different from the Western one in the Korean culture? I ask because it means "(male) lover" in Japanese, so.


----------



## uchi.m

Audierunt said:


> Mas, de qualquer forma, o pronome '_me_' é essencial para diferenciar os dois sentidos. Não me pergunte por quê.


Como é possível sistematizar o ensino dessa coisa, eu me pergunto? Desse jeito, ninguém aprende! Ou aprende nascendo aqui...


----------

